# حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما تحل



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2013)

*




كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 




كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورسات ماس 

*كورس ماس وايت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون وازالة الكلف والنمش*  

*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*


الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 


وبعد تشجيعكم لى و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


 نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم


*  مــــــــاس كليــــن *











القطرة التي ستعيد بناؤكي الداخلي كما كنتي حين كنتي بنوتة 

هى قطرة تطهير وتضييق وشد جدران للمهبل 

والذي لايقدر على شده بعد اثار الولادة المتكررة سواء العمليات الجراحية التجميلية 

وقطرة ماس كلين فهي تعيد بناؤه كصورته الاولى 

غير ان القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما تحلمين ان تكوني 

قطرة ماس كلين ستغير حياتك القطرة الشقية للمرأة الزكية 



قطرة ماس كلين 

مصرح بها من وزارة الصحة 

ولها رقم تشغيلة 



قطرة ماس كلين مصنعة تحت أشراف طبي من مواد طبيعية 100&100 

وليس لها اي اثار جانبية



وأحترامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا" 

لمشاعر بناتنا ولعدم الاحراج التفاصيل وطريقة الاستخدام على الخاص



هــــــــــــــــــــــــام جدا جدا

لا أحلل ولا استبيح لأي رجل الاتصال او مراسلتي بشأن هذه القطرة 


السعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر فقط 


125 ريال سعودي 

125درهم أماراتي 

125 ريال قطــــــــري

12.5 ريال عمانـــــــي 

12.5 بحرينــــــــــــــي

9.5 ديناركويتــــــــى 

277 درهم مغربـــــي

33.5 دولار

25 يورو




الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســه العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية 

(جدة - مكة - المدينة المنورة) 

المنطقة الشرقية 

(الدمام -والاحساء)

المنطقة الوسطى 

(الريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ض القصيم )

المنطقة الجنوبية

( ابو عريش وجيزان - وصامطة والطوال)



الامارات 


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد



شرفينا بزيارة موقع ندى ماس للتعرفي على جديدنا الدائم والمتالق في عالم الجمال ب




[/COLOR]


وللتعامل مع الاخصائية مباشرة مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 







او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 





ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب


مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوب شركة ندى ماس 



[/U]*[/I][/COLOR][/B]​


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

من شهد الجنازة حتى صلى عليها فلة قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فلة قيراطان قيل و ما القيراطان ؟ قال مثل الجبلين العظيمين


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (21 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (8 مايو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (25 يونيو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (5 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

- ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا و انصرنا على القوم الكافرين.


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

أَسْتَغْفِرُ الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحيُّ القيومُ وأتُوبُ إليه ،


----------



## boka manshy (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

: وعزتي وجلالي لا اخرج أحداً من الدنيا أريد اغفر له حتى استوفى كل خطيئة في عنقه بسقم في بدنه واقتار في رزقه".


----------



## boka manshy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"قال الله تعالى: يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر بيدي الأمر أقلب الليل والنهار".


----------



## boka manshy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"قال الله عز وجل: إن المؤمن عندي بمنزلة كل خير يحمدني وأنا أنزع نفسه من بين جنبيه".


----------



## boka manshy (11 يناير 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره.


----------



## boka manshy (8 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

(أكمل المؤمنين أيماناً، وأقربهم مني مجلساً، ألطفهم بأهله)


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت.


----------



## boka manshy (27 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

{ لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين }


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

ندى ماس بتقول لى كل ام كل عام وانتم بخير
تقدرى تحصلى الان على خصومات عيد الام من ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (16 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين اماما , رب اجعلنى مقيم الصلاة و من ذريتى ربنا و تقبل دعائنا,


----------



## boka manshy (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 مايو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (20 مايو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (2 يونيو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 يونيو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (7 يوليو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (19 يوليو 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (4 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (27 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

" دع ما يُريبك إلى ما لا يَريبك"


----------



## boka manshy (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (17 يناير 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (27 يناير 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (1 مارس 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (11 مارس 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2015)

*رد: حـصـرى من شركة ماس القطرة ماس كلين تقضي على الأفرازات والروائح الكريهة وتجعلك كما*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------

